# Arraylänge mittels "Array.getLength" bestimmen!?



## java__neuling (25. Nov 2010)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe mal wieder eine Frage.

ICh möchte eigentlich etwas ganz einfaches machen.

Und zwar möchte ich mir der "java-methode" "Array.getLength" einfach nur die Länge eines arrays bestimmen.

Wenn ich jetzt aber schreibe:


```
int laenge = java.lang.reflect.Array.getLength(Object daten);
```

erhalte ich einen Fehler.

Form2dKonsole.java:48: ')' expected
      int laenge = java.lang.reflect.Array.getLength(Object daten);
                                                           ^
Form2dKonsole.java:48: illegal start of expression
      int laenge = java.lang.reflect.Array.getLength(Object daten);


Wahrscheinlich weiß ich nicht 100% wie ich die Methode zu bedienen hat damit Sie mir die Arraylänge zurückgibt.

Ich muss abr dazu sagen, dass sich das array in einer anderen datei bzw. klasse befindet.
das array trägt den namen daten und ist vom typ object!

Was muss ich denn in die klammer schreiben kann doch nciht so schwer sein?!

DANKE! ;-)


----------



## SlaterB (25. Nov 2010)

bei sowas suche ich gerne eines der vorherigen schon korrekten Postings, z.B.
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/108749-ausnahmen-behandeln.html#

da hast du korrekten Code

```
Kreis2dModell kreis2dModell = new Kreis2dModell(new Punkt2d(10,20),30/Math.PI);
form2dKonsole.ausgabe(kreis2dModell);
```

stattdessen würde 

```
Kreis2dModell kreis2dModell = new Kreis2dModell(new Punkt2d(10,20),30/Math.PI);
form2dKonsole.ausgabe(Kreis2dModell  kreis2dModell);
```
denselben Fehler liefern wie hier, Problem erkannt?


----------



## ARadauer (25. Nov 2010)

int laenge = daten.length;
????


warum über reflect?
aber wenns sein muss?
int laenge = java.lang.reflect.Array.getLength(daten);


----------



## java__neuling (25. Nov 2010)

das ist wirklich peinlich, oder?!


....meine fresse wie blöd kann man sein!

trotzdem danke für die mal wieder schnelle hilfe, wie es aussieht habe ich mir hier schon einen namen gemacht.... -_-

ciao!


----------

